# POST PICTURES THAT MAKE YOU LAUGH!!!!!



## Guest

Not strictly jokes, but should be fun 

Here are some of mine:


----------



## denimblue225

Quite like the 'religious' YMCA one...


----------



## John C

One of my favourites...


----------



## jimmyflo

not a photo but hilarious


----------



## mcmoody

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## rustyintegrale

:lol:


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## slg

rustyintegrale said:


> :lol:


Didn't know the forum held a weight watchers class! :-*


----------



## NaughTTy

Hev said:


> Hev x


 :lol: :lol:

Superb


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Sarah


----------



## rustyintegrale

AwesomeSarah said:


> Sarah


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've heard it's good for the skin... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AwesomeSarah said:


> Sarah


  I hope that is not in the Gents 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

YELLOW_TT said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that is not in the Gents
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Why is your skin different? :wink:


----------



## abz001

rustyintegrale said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that is not in the Gents
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is your skin different? :wink:
Click to expand...

i need some of that for my burnt boobs! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Well as I see it , it does look like a mans hand
So it could be in the gents

As it is different to other soap , it could be good for the skin

But dont know about sunburn :lol: 
Sarah


----------



## abz001

AwesomeSarah said:


> Well as I see it , it does look like a mans hand
> So it could be in the gents
> 
> As it is different to other soap , it could be good for the skin
> 
> But dont know about sunburn :lol:
> Sarah


hehe the boys were telling me porkies then :lol: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah

yes , watch out a few fella`s will tell you things like that :roll: 
Bless.....
Sarah


----------



## abz001

darn those boys :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob_vienna

Here you go, few years worth! My favourite thread of all time...

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108372061


----------



## y3putt

Sorry Rich...It HAD to be done..








[/

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazerjules

Again not a joke or picture, it's old but one of my favourites ....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

y3putt said:


> Sorry Rich...It HAD to be done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


This placeis all about the crack 
:lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah

You get that alot on here eh? 
Sarah


----------



## malstt

lazerjules said:


> Again not a joke or picture, it's old but one of my favourites ....


 :lol: :lol: Brilliant.


----------



## mcmoody

malstt said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again not a joke or picture, it's old but one of my favourites ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Brilliant.
Click to expand...

Always worth reading the comments after a video...tends to turn into a slanging match and normally quite funny!


----------



## Hev

I love these kinda pics...can you tell? 

Hev x


----------



## AwesomeAl

As cruel as this is, I can not stop laughing at it!


----------



## Redscouse

Al you tight git :lol: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Yes he is!!!
Cruel really , but he is still chuckling now
Sarah


----------



## sporTTyminx

AwesomeAl said:


> As cruel as this is, I can not stop laughing at it!


That's not cruel, it's hysterical!


----------



## AwesomeAl

sporTTyminx said:


> AwesomeAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As cruel as this is, I can not stop laughing at it!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not cruel, it's hysterical!
Click to expand...


----------



## mosoboh

look at this moron!


----------



## rustyintegrale

mosoboh said:


> look at this moron!


Twat!

Post a pic of your car mate. I'll look out for you in Cyprus. Coming over on Sunday...


----------



## mosoboh

wicked will do mate! :mrgreen: 
but let me warn u its really really hot now especially these two days....


----------



## rustyintegrale

mosoboh said:


> wicked will do mate! :mrgreen:
> but let me warn u its really really hot now especially these two days....


Don't mind the heat but is it humid too?

Can't wait... 8)


----------



## mosoboh

rustyintegrale said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> wicked will do mate! :mrgreen:
> but let me warn u its really really hot now especially these two days....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the heat but is it humid too?
> 
> Can't wait... 8)
Click to expand...

yes unortunatley it is but not as bad.


----------



## mosoboh

my car mate... i u see it then yell MO and ill stop :wink: onl one in cy like this.


----------



## rustyintegrale

mosoboh said:


> my car mate... i u see it then yell MO and ill stop :wink: onl one in cy like this.


That would be hard to miss... 8)

I'll be in a rental Corsa with a beautiful woman...


----------



## jalms

Well, I must be honest: despite I find disgusting that R8 bodykit, in that colour it isn't that bad!


----------



## mosoboh

rustyintegrale said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> my car mate... i u see it then yell MO and ill stop :wink: onl one in cy like this.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be hard to miss... 8)
> 
> I'll be in a rental Corsa with a beautiful woman...
Click to expand...

ill keep a look out for u 8)


----------



## mosoboh

jalms said:


> Well, I must be honest: despite I find disgusting that R8 bodykit, in that colour it isn't that bad!


thank you, i think :-|


----------



## jalms

Yes, it was a compliment!


----------

